# Happy Birthday Comet!



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

arty:* Happy Birthday!!! *arty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

*Happy Birthday, Big Boy!!!*


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Comet!!! arty:arty: Sally, that's a great picture of your beautiful boy!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Happy Birthday Comet, have a great day! Lots of licks from Baloo!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a great picture of a smile!!
You are a beautiful eyebrow boy!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday sweet Comet . . . I just want to kiss that cute face! He and Oliver have really close birthdays, don't they (or is time flying by so fast that I have forgotten?)


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Comet!!! I'm so glad I finally got to meet you. You are adorable.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

kelrobin said:


> Happy Birthday sweet Comet . . . I just want to kiss that cute face! He and Oliver have really close birthdays, don't they (or is time flying by so fast that I have forgotten?)


Oliver is May 16th and Comet May 27th. Oliver is 7 and Comet is 3 today


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Oliver is May 16th and Comet May 27th. Oliver is 7 and Comet is 3 today


OK, good, I haven't totally lost it yet :tea:


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

What a cute pic! Happy Birthday Comet!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Comet. What a great face!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Comet!!! arty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:drum::bounce::drum:Happy Birthday handsome Comet!:kiss::kiss::bounce:

Hope you do something fun and exciting and Momma takes pictures!:thumb:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Comet!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

arty: Happy birthday Comet arty: Hope you hav a great day with lots of treats, new birthday toys and many belly rubs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Comet, you sexy dude you!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy happy birthday to you Comet!!!
You have the best eyebrows!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday Comet!!! I hope you had a fun day with lots of treats, RLHs and belly rubs!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COMET!

Love, Maddie May


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY COMET!!!!!arty:arty::llama::llama::bounce:*


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

OMG Sally, I'm gonna reach into my computer screen and give that beautiful baby a hug!!
Happy Birthday Comet!
Carole


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Comet from Brutus and Roxie. Oliver has the best day for a birthday--cuz he shares the day with me!!!:wink:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> Happy Birthday Comet from Brutus and Roxie. Oliver has the best day for a birthday--cuz he shares the day with me!!!:wink:


Happy Belated Birthday Cheryl!!!!!!!!!!!!!:tea:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, COMET!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday Comet!

Ryan


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Comet. Great picture. Hope you had a wonderful day with lots of treats and belly rubs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Happy Birthday to you too, Cheryl!!! * Any pics of you to share with us?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY COMET!!!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

beautiful shot of Comet


----------

